# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Kartinki o Belõh

## Monika

U menja kennel bel&#245;h ovtsharok. I vsjoravno shto Tanja mne kashdom dressirovke skashet shto mne nado sebe nemetskuju ovtsharku is rabotshii linii vsjat ja vsjoravno s moimi bel&#245;mi mutshjus  :0317:  Sanimajus s bel&#245;mi ushe 6 let i b&#245;la u menja 10 pomjota ot kuda teper ushe jest kakijeto sobaki skem shto to delat toshe vashmoshno.  :Ad: 

I kutsha kartinok, tak i reshala sjuda postavit  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

Моника, давай сюда свои картинки!!! У тебя очень красивые собаки!!!

----------


## Nikolai

> U menja kennel bel&#245;h ovtsharok. I vsjoravno shto Tanja mne kashdom dressirovke skashet shto mne nado sebe nemetskuju ovtsharku is rabotshii linii vsjat ja vsjoravno s moimi bel&#245;mi mutshjus  Sanimajus s bel&#245;mi ushe 6 let i b&#245;la u menja 10 pomjota ot kuda teper ushe jest kakijeto sobaki skem shto to delat toshe vashmoshno. 
> 
> I kutsha kartinok, tak i reshala sjuda postavit




сейчас заценим картинки. ждём [/QUOTE]

----------


## Monika

BTWW Imperator (mama Almighty papa Surefire Obi van Kinobi)

----------


## Monika

Almighty

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

Herakles

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

Arizona

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

BTWW EGO

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

BTWW General

----------


## Monika

Shizn s bel&#245;mi

do


i posle

----------


## Monika

Eto b&#245;la botinka


Sklad botinok


Papin razmer


Vsjotaki b&#245;l porolon...

----------


## Monika

Nov&#245;je noski


Noski s provetrovanijem


Magasinn&#245;i brak?


Potshemu imenno moi?

----------


## Monika

Net deneg net kormanov!


Bel&#245;je beljo umejut stirat


Tshja tuflja?


Papina dissertatsija

----------


## Nubira

Отличные фото, спасибо! продолжайте пожалуйста  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Моника, какие у тебя собаки затейники-то!!!  :Ap:  Особо скучать не дают... :Ap: 
Отличные фото!

----------


## Monika

I togda u menja jest odin prosto krasivaja sobaka toshe. Snei dashe slushaniju ne vosmoshno delat no ona v&#245;igrala mne 3 goda podrjad Best of Breed ot spetsialnovo v&#245;stavke  :Ae: 

Achiever pobeditel kluba 2009, 2008, 2007 goda, pobeditel Evrop&#245; 2006, pobeditel Baltics 2006 i pobeditel Finljandii 2005 goda  :As: 

Achiever

----------


## Monika

Ot v&#245;stavek umenja vsjo i natshalos. Teper vsjo moi sobaki bolshije tshempion&#245;. 

BTWW General


Tolko mne ne kak ne hvatala i hotela shtob u menja eti bel&#245;je rabotali b&#245; toshe, poetamu shto ovtsharka pomojemu dolshen rabotat nesovisimo ot tsveta...

Ranshe bel&#245;h b&#245;l u menja nemetskaja ovtsharka Admira. 

No kak stal baltat ne kak samoltshat  :0191:  
Postavlju sjuda kakijeto kartinko ot nego toshe  :Ag: 

Admira

----------


## Monika

I vsjoravo shto ona b&#245;la is v&#245;stavtshn&#245;h linii snei b&#245;la horosho rabotat 

Sdes Admira idjot na mesto


I sdes m&#245; v sashite

----------


## Monika

S Admiroi ja sanimalas 4 let no nikogda nitshego snei ne sdala. Marika s Admiroi v&#245;igrala Kubok Urana po slushaniju v KK1. I Tanja sdala s Admiroi KK2. 

I togda ja vsjala sebe svoju pervuju beluju "nemetskuju" ovtsharku shtob&#245; snei po v&#245;stavkami hodit i rabotat  :Ae: 

Takuju


I v&#245;ras ona takaja  :Ae:

----------


## Monika

Almighty b&#245;la moja samaja lutshaja investitsija v bel&#245;h. Ja kupila ishjo sebe neskolko devotshek no s takim harakterom bolshe ne poveslo.


Sorevnovalis nemnoshko toshe po slushaniju  :Ag: 


Almighty moja pervaja sobaka s kem ja sdala KK3. Finski harakter test ona proshla s resultatom LTE+172.

----------


## Monika

Teper potshti god ja ushe po v&#245;stavkami ne hoshu i tolko s dressirovkoi sanimajus. Premerna toshe samoje vremja reshala shto jesli ja hotshu shtob bel&#245;je rabo&#245;talib&#245; mne nado toshe v mojom kennele delat 2 linii - v&#245;stavtshnuju i "rabotshuju". Vse moi lutshije shenki po harakteru shenki ot Almighty. 

I sebe doma ostavljala ot odnogo pomjota toshe shenku ot Almighty, BTWW General, s kem ja teper sanimajus. Ona moja vtoraja sobaka skem ja polutshila resultat KK3.

I BH toshe sdavali  :Ag: 


S Generalom m&#245; rabotajem s slushanijem, sledom i sashitoi. V etom godu hotshu poprobovat PJK. V sledushem hotelas b&#245; poprob&#245;vat shto ishjo snei voshmoshno polutshit  :Aj: 

No eto tolko vremja pokas&#245;vajet shto m&#245; snei polutshat moshem. Poka ishjo slishkam rano skasat. Sled totshna otshen horosho idjot.

----------


## Monika

Papa Generala moi Herakles kogo m&#245; polutshili is sa etogo shto vladelts&#245; ego v&#245;brasili. Heraklesa b&#245;l 5 mesjatsa i shil on v Gollandii kogda vladelts&#245; savotshiku skasali shto on slishkam aktivn&#245;i i snei nevashmoshno v meste shit. No mne eto tak ne kashetsha.  :Ap:  Mne ego prodovali kogda emu b&#245;l 7 mesjatsa. Po harakteru mjahtshe tshem Almighty no totshna skashu shto pervaja moja sobaka skem jest voshmoshnost idti poprobuvat IPO 1 eksamen sdavat. 


Satshem ja sebe beluju vsjala i snimi mutshjus? Voperv&#245;h koneshna is sa tsveta  :Af: )

I vovtar&#245;h is sa etogo sobake. 
*Deutscher Jugendmeister 1993
Attila-Roy vom Neckarursprung SchH3, IPO3, FH2* Kniga resultatov
Deutscher Jugendmeister SchH1 1. Platz (dhv-Deutsche Meisterschaft 1993) mit 294 Punkten 
Deutscher Jugendmeister SchH3 3. Platz (dhv Deutsche Meisterschaft 1994)

----------


## Monika

No i sanimajus snimi teper. Shdjom, rabotajem i smotrim shto i kak budet. 

A poka - Metshtat ne vredna kak mne skasala Alla Petrova  :0317: 

No ja v shishne vsje svoi metshto i v&#245;polnjala toshe  :Ae: 

I kak Eleanor Roosevelt kogdanibudt skasala:
Budushjeje prenadleshit tem kto sumejut poverit svoih metshtah!

(Isvinite mojevo russkovo jas&#245;ka. Ja govorju, kak moi natshalnik skashet, estonskii-russkii. No po estonskii eto tak skashut - Tulevik kuulub nendele, kes julgevad uskuda oma unistustesse!)

Kiiremini, K&#245;rgemale, Kaugemale!

----------


## Monika

Ishjo nashol kartinok shto totshna nado sjuda postavit 

Imenno tak nado kushat 


Tshem oni hushe ljudei?


Stol&#245; prednasnatsheno dlja etogo


Ishi beluju ovtsharku :)

----------


## Monika

Ljuboi tsenoi k sosedjam




Letutshii m&#245;sh


Kto vinovat?

----------


## Nikolai

смешные фотографии :Ap:

----------


## Monika

U nas shisn toshe takaja, kak v andekdote  :Ag:

----------


## Monika

Shto glas ne videt a fotoaparat snimajet


Kto to sdes vonjajet...

----------


## Monika

Odin video toshe gde m&#245; s Generalom igrajem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ1N7C7lVnk

----------


## inna

Отличные фотки!А это ваш??

----------


## Monika

Eta Herakles :) Ot kuda t&#245; nashla  :Ag:

----------


## inna

> Eta Herakles :) Ot kuda t&#245; nashla


Как то на площадке была с фотиком,вот и подловила! Где то ещё фотки ваши есть,найду -поставлю!

----------


## inna



----------


## Nikolai

:0194: 


> Ot v&#245;stavek umenja vsjo i natshalos. Teper vsjo moi sobaki bolshije tshempion&#245;. 
> 
> Tolko mne ne kak ne hvatala i hotela shtob u menja eti bel&#245;je rabotali b&#245; toshe, poetamu shto ovtsharka pomojemu dolshen rabotat nesovisimo ot tsveta...
> 
> Ranshe bel&#245;h b&#245;l u menja nemetskaja ovtsharka Admira.


привет. Моника, скажи можно как-нибудь договорится, твоих собак пофотографировать. хочу сделать фотографии. особенно интересно белую собаку пофотографировать

----------


## Monika

Koneshno moshno. I umenja odin belaja fotomodelka jest kto kashdom kartinke krasivaja.  :Aj: 
Tolko togda nado ranshe dogovoritsa poetamu shto mne ih m&#245;t nado ranshe. Oni u menja doma vsjo vremja grjasn&#245;je  :Ag: 

Sdes ishjo odin klassn&#245;i pr&#245;shok. Sobaka tam BTWW Justice.

----------


## Monika

General u menja otshen poslushn&#245;i paren  :Ap:

----------


## Monika

Leto 2009

----------


## Monika

BTWW General

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

Herakles

----------


## Monika



----------


## Monika

I etot maja samaja novaja sobatshka BTWW Almighty alias Junior (video v YouTube)

U nego papa BTWW General, mama Arizona, babushka Almighty i dedushka Herakles.

----------


## Nikolai

супер!
кажется с фотографиями я опоздал :0317: 
так и не получилось пофотографировать твоих собачек :Ao:

----------


## Monika

BTWW Almighty alias Junior 5 mesjatsa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goque1iE7jg

3 mesjatsa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VskYflOfSlY

----------


## Nikolai

такой хорошенький.

----------


## Monika

Trening sashit&#245;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or2m53EYxqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGc0dVuPVkE


I sdes m&#245; sled delajem (ushasn&#245;i doshd b&#245;l)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiHJURFUxbE

----------


## Monika

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r05Rdzzf9vE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4HM5yqIhY4

----------


## Nikolai

Моника, спасибо огромное за моделей! Очень понравились твои собаки и щеночки. очень милые! несколько фотографий:

----------


## Monika

Nemogu oshidat poka vseh kartinok vishu.

Etot verhnjaja mne dashe otshen krasivaja  :0173: 

Spasibo tebe toshe!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Ой, какая красотааааа!

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

Спасибо Монике за предоставленных фотомоделей :0190:

----------


## Nikolai

фотографии с летнего соревнования
http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=5936

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, спасибо! Здорово!  :0190:

----------

